# Stolen: 2007 CUBE Black Road Bike



## iminfantry (May 15, 2007)

Sometime over the Christmas Holiday, some j-a stole my 2007 Cube road bike. It's anodized black and still looks pretty new. It has an all black saddle, clipless pedals, and I believe Shimano 105 components. The lettering on the bike is silver. 

It was bought in Germany (it's a German brand), and I haven't seen very many Cube bikes being ridden or sold in the U.S., although they are starting to make a presence. More frequent riders and clubs have probably seen several more than I have. 

The bike was stolen in Concord, Ca, out of my 'secured' apartment parking garage. Whoever stole it cut the cable and took it off the bike rack. 

I don't have the model or serial number with me. All of my records are in storage in Viriginia with the US Army. I just left active service and will not received delivery of my household goods until April, so I can't get the serial number until then. I have filed a police report with the Concord police.

Please, if you see/hear of a bike matching this description, shoot me an email: [email protected]. I just want my bike back, I don't care about anything else.

Thanks


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

sorry to hear that, I had a bike stolen last year and luckily it was only my commuter. I have had zero luck in the past reporting this kind of thing to the police. If I were you, I would start checking craigslist to see if anyone has posted it for sale and try to get it back that way. 

Good luck to you.


----------

